# bloody egg laid



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

We just went out to close up the coop and gather eggs. One of the eggs looks like blood swirled all over the round end. Is this normal or something I need to investigate. It is a white egg and half the chickens lay white eggs, just not sure which half. This flock was given to me a few months ago by a friend who no longer wanted the upkeep.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It happens sometimes. The vent stretches a bit to much and tears. If it continues to happen you may want to check their vents for irritation. I believe I read Vaseline can help soften the vent so it doesnt tear.


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

It's afterbirth.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

FarmRookie said:


> It's afterbirth.


...because chickens vaginally pass chicks??


----------

